# Meat slicer info



## Illinois Unit (Nov 11, 2018)

I just bought a vintage meat slicer, called The Sanitary Slicer, made by The Sanitary Scale Company in Belvidere, Illinois. Model number 85-S. It has an original 1/3HP DACO motor, from Dayton-ACME Co.  I Google searched and cannot find this thing anywhere, the closest I could find is the S-4 model. Does anyone have, or know a link, to ant information on it? I raise my own pigs, self butcher, self process, self cure, and self package it all myself. From piglet to freezer. I have been trying different store bought slicers over the years but never found anything I was happy with, which is why i ended uo with this dandy. I love it, it works better than any newer slicers on the market that I've used, but don't know any history, age, value, not anything about it. If anyone has any info on it at all of appreciate it! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## rexster314 (Nov 11, 2018)

Make contact with these people. Lots of info about old slicers
http://www.oldhobartslicerparts.com/home.html


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 11, 2018)

Some pictures would also help...  a nice close up of the info tag as well ...


----------



## Illinois Unit (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Illinois Unit (Nov 11, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> Make contact with these people. Lots of info about old slicers
> http://www.oldhobartslicerparts.com/home.html


Thanks, I sure will!


rexster314 said:


> Make contact with these people. Lots of info about old slicers
> http://www.oldhobartslicerparts.com/home.html


----------

